# Did you folks know that Speedex is still in business?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was surfing (again) and found out that Speedex was still in business. I had thought that they had disappeared in the '60s. Not a full 12 model line-up, but looks like a quality machine. Does anyone out there own a newer one and how are they?

http://www.speedex.com/index.htm


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

MTD hasn't bought them yet?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i knew about spandex.. but not speedex


<IMG SRC=http://home.wanadoo.nl/cubalibre/spandex.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE -- Si, Senor --- We gotz the spandex for you..... CHA CHA CHA" 

Andy
edro: edro: edro: edro: edro:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

The spandex co. allmost got me fired from my job yesterday...
A representative from ther factory was in our factory and I was showing them a machine that I made in my company that I sold to the place I work.... My boss did not like that what so ever... So now I'm in the dog house... I work with spandex... lycra... and rubber.... We put it in elastic bands....


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *The spandex co. allmost got me fired from my job yesterday...
> A representative from ther factory was in our factory and I was showing them a machine that I made in my company that I sold to the place I work.... My boss did not like that what so ever... So now I'm in the dog house... I work with spandex... lycra... and rubber.... We put it in elastic bands.... *


I dont understand why your Boss would be upset about you showing the machine you built unless he wanted to take credit for building it. 

Kevin he just might have your machine design filed in the patent office right now, Filed as his own idea.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Goodness, some folks just shouldn't wear that stuff!!!! If something breaks there will be a big mess all over the place.

:moon: :shower:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

stewart, how dare you insult my lady like that... your lucky she is not a forum member...


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Speedex tractors*

One of the Speedex foumders started the WheelHorse company and another started the Garden-All company.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

There are two old style Speedex tractors on a major auction site as we speak. The fellow says he is selling off a lot of stuff because he is starting to collect only Wheel Horse. Even though he lives in PA, he doesn't know of Jacktown, and MOST remarkably, he doesn't know Kbeitz! 

I would like a set of 16" rims like the ones on a Speedex for one of MY projects. Do any of you know off hand of any automotive/light truck wheel bolt patterns that match any garden tractor flanges?


----------

